# New Bass Fishing Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm seeking some help with a new forum (sister site) that went live today.

http://www.bassfishingchat.com

I could use some help with the Nodak members signing up and getting it going, and help me expose any new bugs.

I REALLY appreciate it guys!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

hey chris i just tried to log in on the new bass forum and my user name didn't work. do i need to set up a new user name and password? i think this is a good idea will go over well. thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I just loaded all the usernames from Nodak.

I started the database from scratch, but I guess it only makes sense to save everyone the hassle from registering again.

Bob and Decoyer, your usernames got dropped when the list was added so use your username/password from Nodak (unless it was the same...nothing changes).


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the color scheme is crappy, it needs to be more like nodak, brighter


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Do you find it hard to read?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

harder to read and it puts you in a bad mood, on this site its lighter and you can not only see better but you are also in a better mood based on the colors


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I lightened it up a bit. More of a lighter gray than a darker. Let me know if you find it brighter.

I also noticed for the past couple weeks new users have been unable to register...so we should start expecting new bass gurus. :-?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

hey chris would i be able to become a supporting member on the site? just wondering. by the way it does look better and is easier to read.
Ryan


----------



## bigblackfoot

Just signed up Chris. I like the site though. :beer:


----------



## Shu

Chris - I would suggest getting rid of the black and gray and maybe going to the same background you have on this site. The site looks good, except for the "doom and gloom" graphics.


----------



## Bagman

Has this site been shut down or is there some tech problem? The link now comes up 'FORBIDDEN'.


----------

